# Hi all



## Clarence (Aug 14, 2014)

Name is Clarence ,77years old and live in Plymouth,I have been t2 for 6 weeks and take insulin 4 times a day,the t2 was brought about by the steroids I have to take for onother condition,which also effect the insulin,but we manage the best we can regards to all


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome Clarence.............


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Clarence, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, I hope you are able to get things under control, difficult I know when you are having to take steroids. If you have any questions, please let us know and we will be happy to help


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello Clarence & welcome


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2014)

Clarance hi and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Clarence, welcome aboard!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 14, 2014)

A warm welcome from the chilliman !!


----------



## topcat123 (Aug 14, 2014)

welcome to the fourm from topcat x


----------



## Mark T (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Clarence


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Clarence


----------



## Bessiemay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Clarence and welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will find some interesting help here.


----------



## KateR (Aug 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Clarence.


----------

